# response



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Andy:

Here is his message to me.


" Leolav:

It has come to my attention that you are advertising another website (Tractorforum.com) in the lawn and garden tractor forum, a direct violation of the rules of our forum. Several other members have been suspended for advertising websites other than Gardenweb in the forums. Please discontinue this practice or we will be forced to cancel your account and ban your IP address. This is your first warning. There will be no second warning!"

What an a-hole! By the way, I left another message regarding the Tractorforum.com website on the forum today. If he bans me, so be it. I have been loyal since 98 and for them to pull this is total BS. I can readily change my IP and email address very easily. I also can create email addresses easily as well. He does not want to start a war with me over this. So much for free speech!


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Spike is a piece of work, 
but it's HIS website, 
so there IS NO FREE SPEECH!


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Agreed, but I have done nothing to piss him off. I simply state that this format is much better than his format. Andy has done a great job tweaking the site to where it is today. Spike hasn't done Jack since I have been a member of his site. Andy is responsive, Spike is a behind the scenes lurker.

I am really annoyed. I have emailed about 50 of the guys on gardenweb that I email regularly about his antics. They are all either members over here already, or will be members shortly. If not, i'll kick their butts. 

I am still browsing and contributing over there as well, but that is only until he kicks me off.

Its almost like its a mission to get kicked off now!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*I thank you!*

Well leolav, my rogue soldier! I thank you for your kind words and faith in this site. I will continue to push forward to make this the best site in the world. 

thanks!

BTW, get em ALL over here... Tell em they wouldn't have to do an antiquated rollcall part 1, 2, 3 ....50 if they were on this forum.. You can tell how many people are on by looking on the main page!!! 


HAHA

thanks.
Andy


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

Just wondering about Spike, do you guys think that this is his full time job?

Adam


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*It is not my full-time job!*



Andy


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

Damn, If this Shlit keeps up Kevin will be the only one left over there with nobody to tell his great experiences too & post them neat pictures that he always posts which I enjoy.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnbron _
> *Damn, If this Shlit keeps up Kevin will be the only one left over there with nobody to tell his great experiences too & post them neat pictures that he always posts which I enjoy. *


Yup, got to say thats the one thing I miss about GW. Hey KB! If you see this, comeon over!


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I think Kevin is already a member! If I remember correctly, I thought he was signed up. 

Kevin is one of the best poster on GW.


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*KEVIN!!!*

He is a member here, but has only posted once.... On the day he joined, (9/17).

KEVIN, Why aren't we hearing from you???


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Did you guys know that Spike once sent Kevin to "Disney"? He just mentioned it himself on a thread there and how he had to fight his way back on. Is Spike the owner over there? Or is he a lackey following orders from some higher level nitwit?

Kevin's post on "Oldtimer rollcall"
"RE: Old timer roll call!!!
Posted by: kbeitz NE Pa. (My Page) on Fri, Oct 10, 03 at 5:51

I have been here long enough that I got sent to disney and I had to fight to come back.... The good old days... 
In the old days you had to be real careful what you said or Spike would can you.... "

I guess I'm liking it here more every day. I see alot of the other folks from "over there" are now here for probably similar reasons.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Oh heck he threatened me when I posted a thread of favorite Nascar drivers past and present. He's a piece of ______. I guess have the oldest website that is easy to get around but totally disorganized is what he wants.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*It is time for a replacement forum*

and I feel honored if this is going to be it. 

Thanks for the support

Andy


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Were here to help out. And more will be on the way!


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm here... I hang out both places now....
I would not be surprised if GW folds...
I don't think it will ever be the same...
I don't like change so it will take me awhile to completely move over here...
*:-.,_,.-:*'``'*:-.,_,.-:*'``'*:-.,_,.-:*'``'*:-.,_:-.,_,.-:**:-.,_*:-.,_,.-:*'``


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Kevin, It's great to see your pictures. This forum will grow on you and you'll like the fact that older messages will be saved for future reference.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

GW folds?  Wow, never thought would happen but I guess we just focus on being the best site we can. I appreciate the support and dedication of the wonderful members and moderators. 

Andy
:halloween


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Kevin*

Did you ever get your big piece of slab moved and set up.:smiles:
Jody:usa:


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

Spike takes banning you to heart. 

I created a new email address and even went as far as to register an account over there using my wife's maiden name'd hotmail account that she still uses.

He had to go as far as to ban the entire range of IP addresses that come with both my work IP range and my Comcast range here at home.

That tells me that it was never about my post about the Alabama monument, but more of a game he likes to win so he has control over who's in and who's out.

Running the show like that will turn Garden Web into Garden Who??

This place is nicer. I don't post this as a sorrow or complaint, only to bring more light to the lengths that ding dong will go to get rid of you when he finally decides you are leaving.

-Deere


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm sure happier here... because Spike seems to be a Control Freak..... If I want to hang around a control freak, I already have a Mother-In-Law for that. 

Actually, Spike always reminded me of her, for some reason!!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, I doupt GW will fold. The tractor fourm at GW is only one of a TON of fourms he has. I do have to say, I do think the tractor fourm there is taking a big hit, and will never be the same place. But realy, I have felt the "tone" changed sometime last winter. It had turned into kind of a bash fest, and just not as fun as it had been in the past. And it was not just the "bashing" posts. It would turn up in a lot of the posts. I am sure any new guy that was just trying to get some info, will just go somewere else.I have not spent much time there for months.


----------

